# Being Called Cute.



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Anyone hate being called cute? I guess its better than being called ugly or nothing at all but still..


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

It's emasculating


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It depends on the context, I don't like feeling like a child. Most people who call me cute mean it in that way.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Cute sounds so kitten-cheesy I can't bring myself to say it.

I have told women they're beautiful before and they've told me that I'm hot.
Never had a girl call me cute though.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Always been called cute by females. It makes me feel like a child. Sick and tired of hearing it.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It depends on the context


^Absolutely. I don't mind being called cute, but too often the words before it make the 'compliment' infantilizing.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah a couple of times.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

In Swedish, I mostly use the word "snygg". It's not a direct synonym to cute, and there's no equivalent word in English, in my opinion(maybe "attractive" but it feels more formal somehow).

So... I mostly use "cute" or "beautiful"(or words like "stunning" or "gorgeous"), because I hate the words "hot", "handsome" and "sexy".

tl;dr: if I call you cute it's a ****ing compliment, and it doesn't mean that you look like a bunny


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Do some people just need *something* to b**** and complain about?

Is that it?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

probably offline said:


> In Swedish, I mostly use the word "snygg". It's not a direct synonym to cute, and there's no equivalent word in English, in my opinion.
> 
> So... I mostly use "cute" or "beautiful"(or words like "stunning" or "gorgeous"), because I hate the words "hot", "handsome" and "sexy".
> 
> tl;dr: if I call you cute it's a ****ing compliment, and it doesn't mean that you look like a bunny


 Exactly.

As I've mentioned before in threads about this topic, people need to bear in mind that for the compliment giver - "cute" is the least risky and most socially acceptable way of telling someone they are attractive.

Calling someone "hot" "beautiful" etc.. carries with it the risk of embarrassment (or worse). Most people will be inclined to be cautious.

It doesn't necessarily mean they don't also think you are "handsome" "beautiful" "hot" "sexy" etc...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Exactly.
> 
> As I've mentioned before in threads about this topic, people need to bear in mind that for the compliment giver - "cute" is the least risky and most socially acceptable way of telling someone they are attractive.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, this is also _very_ true. Especially when you compliment someone younger than yourself(on SAS for example).


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Oh yes, this is also _very_ true. Especially when you compliment someone younger than yourself(on SAS for example).


True. I think there's also a more broad lesson to be learned from this:

People with anxiety can tend to over-analyse the words and actions of others, as though other people always act completely logically and rationally, and only we are guided by anxiety or emotion.

The reality is that rather than being carefully planned and thought out, people's choices of words and actions are driven by self-interest, self-protection, emotion, anxiety, uncertainty, spur-of-the-moment decision making etc...

People naturally think first and foremost about themselves.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't get call that.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> True. I think there's also a more broad lesson to be learned from this:
> 
> People with anxiety can tend to over-analyse the words and actions of others, as though other people always act completely logically and rationally, and only we are guided by anxiety or emotion.


Definitely.


----------



## LDS (Apr 18, 2012)

I get called cute quite a bit. Maybe it's because I look younger than I actually am? I don't know, but there are other adjectives I'd prefer over 'cute.'


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Exactly.
> 
> As I've mentioned before in threads about this topic, people need to bear in mind that for the compliment giver - "cute" is the least risky and most socially acceptable way of telling someone they are attractive.
> 
> ...


On the picture thread just to err on the side of caution I've pretty much reduced my adjectives to "You look great!" "Fantastic!" Who the hell actually says "Fantastic!"? Pretty soon I'll be saying "Oh terrific!"


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't mind, it's a compliment.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> On the picture thread just to err on the side of caution I've pretty much reduced my adjectives to "You look great!" "Fantastic!" Who the hell actually says "Fantastic!"? Pretty soon I'll be saying "Oh terrific!"


 Try this :b


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Try this :b












I'm never commenting on the picture thread again.... haha


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I rarely ever get a compliment. I take any I can get.

I also agree with Ringo on being called "cute".


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

probably offline said:


> In Swedish, I mostly use the word "snygg". It's not a direct synonym to cute, and there's no equivalent word in English, in my opinion(maybe "attractive" but it feels more formal somehow).
> 
> So... I mostly use "cute" or "beautiful"(or words like "stunning" or "gorgeous"), because I hate the words "hot", "handsome" and "sexy".
> 
> tl;dr: if I call you cute it's a ****ing compliment, and it doesn't mean that you look like a bunny


OMG, snygg? In English that rings nasty. "Gee, isn't she snygg!":afr

If cute is meant sincerely it's a good thing.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I've never been called cute, even as a child but I was an ugly child.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I didnt think there was anything wrong with cute?  I mean.. Theyre just as attractive as someone Id call "hot" or "sexy" but their appearance is just different. Cute doesnt always mean childish.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

I like being called cute. I'll take whatever complements I can get.


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

I would kill to be called 'cute'.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Exactly.
> 
> As I've mentioned before in threads about this topic, people need to bear in mind that for the compliment giver - "cute" is the least risky and most socially acceptable way of telling someone they are attractive.
> 
> ...


No its doesn't

I've been called cute by a few girls and im an ugly c*n*

cute is not another way of saying someone is attractive. As a man it is not a very good thing to be called really, lets be honest.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^I'd have thought it went without saying that just as it doesn't necessarily mean that they find the person attractive, it doesn't necessarily mean that they don't either.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Believe it or not, I have been called cute. And I don't mind it at all! It's very life-affirming!


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> ^I'd have thought it went without saying that just as it doesn't necessarily mean that they find the person attractive, it doesn't necessarily mean that they don't either.


Oh right I must of misunderstood your post then. My bad.


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Calling someone cute is less awkward then telling them they're hot, beautiful, or handsome. Because this either comes off strong or implies close intimacy


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

goosebump said:


> Calling someone cute is less awkward then telling them they're hot, beautiful, or handsome. Because this either comes off strong or implies close intimacy


let's face it. It usually has a non-sexual connotation, meaning "harmless" like a koala or puppy.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with being called cute. I think my looks are just cute to most of guys anyways.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't really like it. It does feel like something you would say to a kid. The same as when a women replies saying "awww bless".


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

From what i've heard, a lot of people actually use "cute" as a term to refer to an unattractive person's appearance in a way that won't hurt their feelings - i've heard from several guys in the past that it's basically a synonym for an ugly girl. I think it's incredibly rude to call someone cute if they think they're unattractive, though, because it's potentially putting false ideas in that person's head.

If you don't find the person attractive, *DON'T SAY ANYTHING AT ALL.*


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

In moments that grant you an opportunity to surmise for the sake of your ego, isn't it best to draw moderate conclusions? At the very least being dubbed "cute" is typically a friendly gesture.

I will admit, cute does not properly illustrate the magnitude of manliness present in the modern man. Either he looks like a good wood cutter or he doesn't. This "cute' "handsome" "pulchritudinous" nonsense should not be associated to the manly man and is not a manly man's concern.

@ Ahvav's picture :lol


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

meganmila said:


> I don't see anything wrong with being called cute. I think my looks are just cute to most of guys anyways.


You do look like the cute, minxy type. But once you get past the superifical is your personality worth dating?

#mindoverbody #thoughtoftheday


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

That's all I remember being called. I don't really mind.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Cute means something else to women, than to men.


----------



## sleepforeverandever (Mar 18, 2013)

I call my bf "my cutie" it's my kind of my pet name for him, I didn't choose it...it's just what comes to my head when he gives me fuzzy feelings.

He hated it at first but now he just accepts it lol.
Just because I think he's cute doesn't mean I don't find him manly or hot too and it doesn't mean I think of him as I would a puppy.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been called cute a lot. 

Cute doesn't get me poontang.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Damn, didn't know guys had something against the word 'cute'! LOL it's the word I use most often if I find a guy attractive. It has nothing to do with making him less manly or seem more childish, it's just another word for attractive.

Though there were a few times I've used 'hot' to describe a guy, though not that often. But it's more in context of a conversation.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

sleepforeverandever said:


> but now he just accepts it


:no he has failed us all


----------



## sleepforeverandever (Mar 18, 2013)

And you know whats cute?
When you call a guy cute and he's like "I'm not cute!"
cuteception.

okay mr.manly macho beast whatever you say hahaha


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Sometimes old women will call me cute when I'm acting awkward/anxious.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

SteinerOfThule said:


> I've been called cute a lot.
> 
> Cute doesn't get me poontang.


:rofl


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It's kind of an insult to hear it from a guy, but if an old woman says it it's not as bad.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

its not like you can go up to a girl and say she's hot, because it will make her feel objectified. cute is a safe word.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

tea111red said:


> It's kind of an insult to hear it from a guy, but if an old woman says it it's not as bad.


Why insulting? (I'm not criticising you, just curious to hear your perspective)


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Why insulting? (I'm not criticising you, just curious to hear your perspective)


I guess because I have heard better than "cute" before, so it makes me think I've gotten uglier or something. I guess I view the word "cute" as one step above "ugly."

Also, because being called "cute" is a word typically used to describe a child, being called that makes me think I'm viewed as a child/childlike to others, which doesn't seem like the most flattering thing.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

tea111red said:


> I guess because I have heard better than "cute" before, so it makes me think I've gotten uglier or something. I guess I view the word "cute" as one step above "ugly."
> 
> Also, because being called "cute" is a word typically used to describe a child, being called that makes me think I'm viewed as a child/childlike to others, which doesn't seem like the most flattering thing.


 Thanks for answering. Yeah I've heard for some people it has those negative connotations. That's partly why I worry about using it.

What do you think about my theory earlier that it's sometimes used as a cautious way of saying attractive/beautiful?

I think I'll make a mental note to use "pretty" from now on - it's seems like a safe middle ground.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Thanks for answering. Yeah I've heard for some people it has those negative connotations. That's partly why I worry about using it.
> 
> What do you think about my theory earlier that it's sometimes used as a cautious way of saying attractive/beautiful?
> 
> I think I'll make a mental note to use "pretty" from now on - it's seems like a safe middle ground.


I never really put that much thought into "cute" being used as a safe way to say someone is attractive, but I guess I'll keep that in mind from now on.

And yeah, using the word "pretty" is probably the best word to use when you find a woman attractive and want to play it safe. It's flattering enough and not too forward.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

My grandma would tell me that cute means worthless. She likes to call me cute all the time.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

SteinerOfThule said:


> *My grandma would tell me that cute means worthless*. She likes to call me cute all the time.


thats the thing though you can love yourself and have your own definition while another person says its another.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

What's all of this anti-cute about? I consider cute to be the highest form of compliment. Besides, calling someone "handsome" or "beautiful" just seems terribly awkward to me.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hate it.

It seems to be a compliment in America. People don't usually use it as a way to call someone attractive, but in a 'nicer' way in England. It's something you would call your baby brother or a puppy. Terribly emasculating.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd love to have a compliment about my appearance.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

A few times I was called cute. I guess it's better than nothing.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Being called cute isn't really a good thing. It does not in no way mean the person who says you're cute find you attractive. I've been called cute and im a grotesque looking guy.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

SilentLuke said:


> its not like you can go up to a girl and say she's hot, because it will make her feel objectified. cute is a safe word.


A girl I slept with kept on calling me hot, then again it was meaningless sex so....


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> A girl I slept with kept on calling me hot, then again it was meaningless sex so....


yeah I think that's different lol


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Maybe 'cute' to girls has to do with those cute butterfly feelings they get in their stomach when they call you 'cute'.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't think I'd care if a girl I liked called me 'cute'. It would kind of depend on how she says it though. If is sounded genuine and personal then I think it would be nice to hear. If she makes a pouty face and says it then it probably means she feels sorry for me, but doesn't like me. It just depends.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never been called anything but cute and that's only a few times in my life. I've heard the you're handsome from family but I never listen to that. Family will say that even if you're ugly.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

From an American female perspective, it's just something you pick up starting in elementary school to refer to someone you think is good looking, and it's a hard habit to break. Look here on SAS. There's both a "Cutest Girl" and "Cutest Guy" thread. Many people would argue rather than actually being "cute" in the "chubby baby/puppy" sense, those people are attractive, good looking, hot, pretty, beautiful, handsome... Yet the threads' titles refer to them as cute.

That being said, I do get the issue with it. I remember looking like I was 12 years old when I was 16, and being called cute. And resenting that with a passion. It was cool the first few times (like maybe at 13,) since it beat the heck out of being called a dog in grade school, but after seeing other girls get referred to as hot, pretty, beautiful...cute seemed like a dismissal. Less than.

But honestly, I think when most people tell you that you're cute, they're actually telling you they find you attractive, and they're just falling back on that old elementary school/junior high slang habit they've never broken.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I wouldn't know.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Somone told me that I look like a cute little palomita. Wtf


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't like the word cute. I'd tell a girl she's fine or you fine as hell.


----------



## kevinseniorof2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

I call girls cute and they call me cute. What's the big deal unless you like to cry about everything?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I guess I should be happy that I've been called cute. It may have been my insecurity that drove them away.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cute sounds something that is for an animal like dog or puppy. Besides complimenting on people whether theyre cute or hot without asking for their opinion is annoying. I didnt ask for any girls opinions if im ugly, plain, average, below average, etc. cabrones


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

hate the word cute.

absolutely hate it.

to me its the most generic cookie cutter neither here nor there compliment you can give. cute. yeah still hate it.

please reserve it for animals and babies.


----------

